

An MS-DOS .COM file written entirely in printable ASCII - kragen
http://lists.canonical.org/pipermail/kragen-discuss/2011-April/001156.html

======
kragen
This effort was spawned from an HN discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2428485>

